# My 7 Week Old Hedgie



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my first hedgehog. His name is Milo, he is 7 weeks old, and the love of my life.  
Figured I'd share him with you, since my family isn't quite as appreciative of his cuteness as I am. :roll:


----------



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow Milo is such a cutie! Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Bellaowner44 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww how preshus!!!!!  Thats soo darling


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the pinto face! Thanks for sharing, he is super cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Wowwww what a gorgeous baby! I love the contrast between his pinto spots and his colored quills <3 So cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milo is so handsome! Absolutely beautiful coloring. I am in love <3


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I want him! He's precious! Watch out before I come and steal him :lol: more pics please!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Milo is an absolute angel!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!!! Seriously - that face!!


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Aww, thanks everyone. Milo is blushing and basking in the compliments.  And Draenog, I've got my eye on you!


----------

